# Artist Mixes His Photographs With Paintings to Create Some Interesting Pieces



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting and unusual pictures here combining photography and paintings...http://www.boredpanda.com/parallel-worlds-by-michal-karcz/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2014)

OMG>>WOW!!! WOW!!!....I have never seen anything like this, thanks for posting SB...


----------



## itsjustme (Dec 6, 2014)

Amazing.  I understand he is digitizing and manipulating his photographic images ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

That's how I understand it itsjustme.  BTW, welcome!  



> I combined painting and photography into one piece using digital tools. That digital photography and software gave me the opportunity to generate unique realities that were impossible to be created with an ordinary dark room techniques. Most of my work is like a journey to the places which don’t exist. Places from my dreams, desire, imagination and fears. This is my escape from reality which is not enough for me.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, I'm blown away.  Really impressive!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy!  Those are fantastic!  He's beyond talented.


----------



## itsjustme (Dec 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's how I understand it itsjustme.  BTW, welcome!


Thanks...   amazing work, wish I had that talent.


----------

